# Knit Lilac Shawl



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new creation, this time it's a shawl. 

Length: ~ 62
Width: ~ 18

Materials:

* 2 balls of Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn 100% acrylic yarn in Orchid or any other #4 medium worsted yarn (10ply)
* US #8 (5 mm) straight needles
* 6 markers (optional)
* a cable needle
* a tapestry needle

Gauge: ~ 4.5 sts per 1 in stockinette stitch

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry shop till March 14, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-shawl-2


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So very beautiful! The color, pattern and your work are all so well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raindancer said:


> So very beautiful! The color, pattern and your work are all so well done! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much, Raindancer! It's pretty simple to make, too. I really enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Knittingkitty that is so pretty. All of your patterns are so lovely!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you it's lovely I've downloaded it and it's on my to do list. &#128516;


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, always have loved your hat designs and now you have a beautiful shawl design too.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a pretty shawl.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> Thank you it's lovely I've downloaded it and it's on my to do list. 😄


Thank you so much, I hope you will enjoy it! And many, many thanks to Everybody who has supported me!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful, Yelena ! All of your designs are just lovely !
I have downloaded your pattern and hopefully I will be able to make it wider, and not as long, in order to make a baby blanket. &#128522;
Thank you ! &#128077;


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! I love it!  I have just downloaded and printed it out.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new creation, this time it's a shawl.
> 
> ...


Elena it's gorgeous! You are blessed to have such talent.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My favoritest color!!! It is spell this way on purpose. Spell checkers leave it alone.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

